# Skinny Sticks dominate



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Ran a hot tiger skinny stick back 65', reef 800 blue hawaiian back 45', husky 
glass clown back 70' and something else that escapes me now, and the skinny stick took 6 of our 10 caught fish. All lures unassisted. Speed 1.3 - 1.7 mph.Same general area as meerkat....maybe a little further north.

Big thank you to Bob DiRocco. Quite en.joyable afternoon.

The fish are fighting much harder as the water warms.

Any time Bob. Thanks again.


. '


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice job Jim. You may want to post that dive curve for the RR 300 again. Seems like a lot of people are starting to use them now. I have been running them ( so have a lot of WI. guys that I talked to at PIB). Hope to get out with you soon Jim.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok. What we know about Skinny Sticks.
On mono at 2 mph, 50' back-12' deep, 100' - 16', 150'- 19', 200-21'

On 10/4 fire line at 2 mph, 50' back-14' deep, 100'-18.5', 150'-22', 200'-24'.

Good luck.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Great time today, Jim, it was a pleasure having you aboard. Skinny stick was on fire, indeed.

Caught one more on reef runner in bubble gum, 35 back


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

300 RR in Barbie color took several fish today, back 90'. Also, Custom husky in Pink Lemonade back 70' took fish. Deep husky in chrome /blue took one, RR800 in mooneye back 40' took one. Great day on the lake. Had fish cleaned and packaged by noon!
South of Starve Island.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

bobby said:


> Great time today, Jim, it was a pleasure having you aboard. Skinny stick was on fire, indeed.
> 
> Caught one more on reef runner in bubble gum, 35 back


Duh, that's right. Ole reliable bubblegum.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Same for us today, got a chance to take my 10 yr old grandson out. picked 5 of the 8 fish on skinny stick. 3 on Barbie, 2 on Hot fire tiger all 55-75 back. Other fish came RR 800 pink panties 75 back and fire tiger DDHJ 85 back. Great day all nice fish. All he could say was WOW, this is fun.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Jim Stedke said:


> Ran a hot tiger skinny stick back 65', reef 800 blue hawaiian back 65', husky
> glass clown back 70' and something else that escapes me now, and the skinny stick took 6 of our 10 caught fish. All lures unassisted. Speed 1.3 - 1.7 mph.Same general area as meerkat....maybe a little further north.
> 
> Big thank you to Bob DiRocco. Quite en.joyable afternoon.
> ...


Jim,

Was your target fish in higher water column? Skinny stick 300 @ 65 back would be down 13-14' Reef Runner 800 @ 65' back was about 17-18' down and the husky @ 70' back was about 14-15' down. of course all of this is based on 2 mph so at your speed they were probably al ittle higher? I am just wondering if this is why the RR800 didn't get bit as much or if they preferred the skinny stick. it seems as though the bite on the rr800 and the skinny stick has picked up lately.

thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

offshore24 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Was your target fish in higher water column? Skinny stick 300 @ 65 back would be down 13-14' Reef Runner 800 @ 65' back was about 17-18' down and the husky @ 70' back was about 14-15' down. of course all of this is based on 2 mph so at your speed they were probably al ittle higher? I am just wondering if this is why the RR800 didn't get bit as much or if they preferred the skinny stick. it seems as though the bite on the rr800 and the skinny stick has picked up lately.
> 
> thanks



Because guys are running faster speeds.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

offshore24 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Was your target fish in higher water column? Skinny stick 300 @ 65 back would be down 13-14' Reef Runner 800 @ 65' back was about 17-18' down and the husky @ 70' back was about 14-15' down. of course all of this is based on 2 mph so at your speed they were probably al ittle higher? I am just wondering if this is why the RR800 didn't get bit as much or if they preferred the skinny stick. it seems as though the bite on the rr800 and the skinny stick has picked up lately.
> 
> thanks


Our speed varied from 1.3-1.7 mph. At the slower speeds the skinny sand the husks both are buoyant enough to be appreciably higher (like 10 & 12' respectively). My reef was 45', Bobs was 35' so they would likely be just a foot or 2 deeper. The fish were marking mostly deeper (13-18') but there were some higher marks. The water was fairly clean with at least 3' of viability so fish coming up to attack the lures was not out of the question. 

They really did seem to prefer the skinny stick. It took the first shoot, caught the last fish and got hit more than the other lures. 

Speed changes seemed to trigger bites. Fast to slow or slow to fast, both worked equally well. There was no preference shown on turns, inside and outside lure both fired in some turns. 

It was a flat lake.... boat control wasn't a problem. 

Scott said today that mark was also doing well with the skinny sticks at 50' at 1.7 mph.

I think both the higher speeds and more aggressive post spawn fish have something to do with the lures successes.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Grandson had a great day and the Skinny Sticks were good, He is a Happy boy. All he could say was WOW!!


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok, color me dumb but what is a skinny stick?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

BIGTCAT'N said:


> Ok, color me dumb but what is a skinny stick?


They are the new Reef Runner 300 series which just came out this year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BRED (Jan 26, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing good question


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Found a few skinny's at netcraft in Maumee, also some custom painted deep husky's 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Fishing Bait & Tackle right on Rt 2 has some, also custom husky jerks. Closer to the lake. Attached some pics of the Skinny Sticks,
first photo the top lure is the 300 Skinny Stick, bottom is the RR 800.
Bottom photo the second lure is the RR 800, the rest are RR 300 Skinny Sticks. Hope this helps.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Was stocked with the Halloween DHJ and had all kinds of custom Reefs and Huskys. He also has some awesome custom blades in new colors. 

Dwayne


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Well I guess they do work, ran them along side some HJ's yesterday and the first fish of the evening fell victim to barbie, I believe these baits will shine in the 1.4-1.8 range. This is the first time I got one wet and it took a fish within 10 minutes. I'll continue to play around with them at different speeds and areas of the lake.


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

WalleyeWiz said:


> Was stocked with the Halloween DHJ and had all kinds of custom Reefs and Huskys. He also has some awesome custom blades in new colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Dwayne



What does the Halloween color look like? Who has them?


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

I was at fishermans warf in port Clinton and they have the 300's, they were out of some of colors and had about 7 colors in stock. nice looking crank bait


----------

